# Here is some sugar for your coffee



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

*here is some sugar for your coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ENJOY!!*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *here is some sugar for your coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Now thats the kinda sugar I like when I wake up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

whats up everyone. here is a 1 oz. of some mexican brick weed that found its way across the border and into my pocket. pretty good shit for the price. it has a nice hashy taste and good expansion.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

B. Grunt. thats just wrong dude. you post those gorgeous looking resinous buds and bam hit us up side the head with the ole mexican brick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

yup..I call "CHEAP SHOT"!!


----------



## summerangel4 (Mar 22, 2006)

now that would be beautiful to have


----------



## rasta (Mar 23, 2006)

like pure cane,then nutrasweet,,peace,love,rastafari


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Ouch! Thats one aspect of sunny southern California that I don't miss!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry didn't mean to bring everyone down with the brick weed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i can make it up with some nice hydro my bro picked up.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats better B. Grunt. Those are some compact buds dude.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thats better B. Grunt. Those are some compact buds dude.


some killer bud.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

Todays color is red. ENJOY


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

Man make a note of that color to use. it pops that resin right out.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 26, 2006)

nice shots yet again    (we need a thumbs up smilie)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Todays color is red. ENJOY


Man, I do love a lady in red silk with moistness shining on the hairs encirling her gift to me...

Pant, pant....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*Nothing to do but toss up some pics of the ladies. ENJOY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I wish I was a little tiny person who lived among your beautiful MJ forest! MMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Them sure do get prettier every time i see pics... makes my mouth water... among other things LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Them sure do get prettier every time i see pics... makes my mouth water... among other things LOL


Hey Now


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Who needs frosted mini wheats, when you have frosted buds!?!?!?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

before i opened this thread again i was hoping to see new pics ....thank you thank you thank you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*Here is some Sunday morning sugar for everyones coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Them sure do get prettier every time i see pics... makes my mouth water... among other things LOL


  ok..what other things?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Good am TBG , so I guess I'll have my coffee at 4:30 am , satisfy my sweet tooth!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> ok..what other things?


I wonder?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn tbg, that's a nice sight! Looks like a breakfast pastry with icing.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP    just when you think hes shown us the best....he goes and does it better 

freaking hot AGAIN


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

TBD I always love to see your pics!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2006)

*I took a bunch of pics yesterday so i'm spreading them around in my threads. ENJOY!!!!*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

i can't say anything....totally speechless ...damn you are a growing ninja


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn TBG, you sure do know how to set that bar high! Awesome pics of the sugar as usual. When are those babies going to be ready?


----------



## Witness (May 10, 2006)

lo, I'd like a piece of that=)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Had some extra pics to put up. ENJOY*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

......... and my 2nd pot of coffee is just ready...thanks TBG, I was running low on sugar!


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

too righteous bro grunt..your plants are always righteous, man!  hey brother grunt, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of lights do you use to flower?  'cuz your buds are always massive bro!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Whats up chong420. I use a 400 watt HPS for flower. Thanks for the kind words man. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

i just happened to put on a fresh pot....damn thanks for the sugar


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

*Sugar anyone?  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sugar anyone?  *


Yo Bro! I never get anything but plain doughtnuts now. I take your pics and rub the sugar on em!

Damn they're good man!

What were this bunch, the WW clones?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yo Bro! I never get anything but plain doughtnuts now. I take your pics and rub the sugar on em!
> 
> Damn they're good man!
> 
> What were this bunch, the WW clones?


*Whats going on Stoney Bud. Yup those are the White Widow clones.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 5, 2006)

YES............so happy to see this thread resureccted

damn fine Bro ....i got drool everywhere


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

wow! y do i only get mexican brick where im at? i so need soem bud right now, my life is goin dowwwnnnnnn


----------



## rockydog (Jul 5, 2006)

As always, beautiful pictures of beautiful buds.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL Bros.grunt you break my heart

yeah Right!!!!

After i see your buds i get crazier to grow indoor im waiting 4 some bag seeds to sprout to put them in the woods but im not going to give them much atention....

their just 4 fun


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

you know ur gonna be back there with em, they're gonn abe ur babies


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

damn.......i was hoping that Bro woulda posted more pics by now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Thought i would dig this one up from the grave and post some sugar for everyone. :hubba:  Hope everyone likes their coffee sweet.  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 4, 2008)

im having a sugar rush ahhhhhhh. I think you saved the best for last :aok:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2008)

...and the (plot) thickens.:hubba: . man bro, i got a mountain dew sized rush off that one.

those are excellent shots. thanx for that eye opener this morning TBG. those rock...bb...


----------

